# Pots icd 10



## lsobczak (Jun 15, 2015)

Does anybody know what the POTS ICD 10 code is? It seems to me there will be no direct code for this, if not does anyone know what should be coded instead? I do see the orthostatic hypotension code just wondering if there is another code that I should be looking into. Thank you!


----------

